# got my caad 9 4 today ...... :) pics



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

ok.............just rode 22 miles ...... loving it............. I think this is one of the first 9 4 compacts on the west coast .....


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

nice what size is that? 56?


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

verry cool, i got mine about two weeks ago


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine came in today too. Getting fit tomorrow. It's such a beautiful bike. I also put Rival brakes on and I'm going to replace the wheels straightaway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice bike, I like the looks of that force crank.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

> nice what size is that? 56?


54




> djh01 Mine came in today too. Getting fit tomorrow. It's such a beautiful bike. I also put Rival brakes on and I'm going to replace the wheels straightaway.


nice....where are you located....? I'm in san diego but I had to go to Irvine to pick this one up.........


----------



## John A (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice, I got my 9-4 standard cranks in BBQ last week. It's my first road bike and I'm loving it. I upgraded the saddle to a fizik Antares, seatpost is a carbon use, cassette is SRAM red 11-28, and wheels are Rolf élan. Weighs 16.1 lbs with pedals, computer and 2 cages.


----------



## trivial (Aug 11, 2009)

Got my 9-4 Compact (BBQ) last week... 2 months earlier than expected. I love it so far.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

pics....pics.....post em.


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

My 9-4.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

how much does the Caad9 4 weigh with all stock parts?


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont have a link but the pic indicated 17.5 lbs no pedals or cages. Stock wheels are boat anchors.


----------



## Jalap-inya (Jan 29, 2010)

trivial said:


> Got my 9-4 Compact (BBQ) last week... 2 months earlier than expected. I love it so far.


Man, I hope that's the case with my bbq 9-4 too. I ordered mine about a month ago and eta is late June.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

I was expecting to have to order a BBQ 9-4. Walked in and there is was. BBQ, 54, standard double crank, 12-25 cassette. Just what i was looking for. The shop itself sucks but there stock is great.


----------

